# help loading please!



## Guest (Aug 9, 2016)

I am helping a friend load a small welsh pony into a two horse trailer. I have been loading for about a week, on a reward basis for putting her foot on the ramp, etc. She will now go in, and then out the front ramp so I am very pleased. However, with the front ramp shut and the partitions closed, she is more reluctant, and I have realised that she doesn't like the small space at the front. She is fine if the partition is open and front ramp down. So, my question is, would it be okay to travel with the partition removed altogether or would this be dangerous? She is unlikely to be going with another pony anyway.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I had one that would only load if the partition was pulled open and the ramp down. He was fine travelling with the partition though. You may find your friend's pony is not bothered by it and they do feel more secure with a partition so would certainly not remove it initially.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
I'm late to the party & U've probly long-since resolved this, but for any future reader, i'd keep the partition in place -
part of its function is to help keep the animal upright in case of an accident or even a sudden swerve or stop, so the equine passenger isn't thrown about like a nut in a tin. It's a non-contact safety belt, if that makes sense?
.
leaving the front open to help a horse load without worry is fine; however, SOME horses learn to dodge out the front ramp, dragging their hapless handler along willy-nilly. I'd put a nylon stall-barrier or stall web in the opening, to allow it to look open but prevent barging out or lunging forward into the nose of the trailer space. 
A little forethought never hurts.
.
.
.


----------



## Laylah63 (Jan 18, 2017)

Chatcat said:


> I am helping a friend load a small welsh pony into a two horse trailer. I have been loading for about a week, on a reward basis for putting her foot on the ramp, etc. She will now go in, and then out the front ramp so I am very pleased. However, with the front ramp shut and the partitions closed, she is more reluctant, and I have realised that she doesn't like the small space at the front. She is fine if the partition is open and front ramp down. So, my question is, would it be okay to travel with the partition removed altogether or would this be dangerous? She is unlikely to be going with another pony anyway.


I used to travel my mare with no partition. If you cross tie so he can't turn round he should be fine


----------

